

Audio interview: Django Dash wrap up with contest organizers - netherland
http://thechangelog.com/post/1174335646/episode-0-3-6-django-dash

======
benatkin
It's too bad that Django Dash and Rails Rumble are limited to Django and
Rails, respectively. There are a lot of exciting things happening in the
Python community outside of Django. Ditto for Ruby and Rails.

Edit: Using Rails for Rails Rumble is optional. Awesome! Also, it isn't
written in the Django Dash rules that Django has to be used for the Django
dash, but doesn't say that it's optional, either.

<http://blog.railsrumble.com/rules> <http://djangodash.com/rules/>

~~~
baddox
One Django Dash judge commented on one project that "There's not much Django
here - looks more like a small bit of Twisted/Redis integration."
<http://djangodash.com/judging/results/team/14/>

That judge must have been looking specifically for Django.

~~~
kingkilr
2 year ago we did an IRC client, tons of twisted and JS, I don't think we were
penalized too heavily for it. It did use Django in a few creative ways though.

